# If you have installed CWM6 or TWRP 2.3.2.3, tell us how it works for you, good or bad



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm starting this thread to give all users a place to comment, good or bad on the latest versions of ClockworkMod and TWRP. If you have installed ClockworkMod6, version 6.0.1.9 or TWRP 2.3.2.3, please post your experience with it so far. Have you successfully use either to backup and restore your installation? Have you used either to flash a nightly, clear cache, Dalvik cache or data/factory reset? What other features have you used successfully or unsuccessfully? This will help everyone better understand how these two recovery programs work and if bugs still exist in them.

If you don't know the history of these programs, all the older versions introduce corruption in the /system partition which up until recently went undetected. With the release of ACMEInstaller3 which is needed to prepare the TouchPad for installing CM10, it became immediately apparent that both recovery programs needed to be fixed. No one knows how this /system corruption affects the TouchPad except that when one tries to run ACMEInstaller3, thousands of inode errors are detected and attempted to be repaired. There is a chance that the installation using ACME3 might fail requiring one to uninstall CM and reinstall. The good thing is that once the corruption is removed/repaired, the new versions of CWM and TWRP do not introduce it. The bad thing is we don't have enough history or experience with them to know if we are totally out of the woods.

This is the fun and challenge of using bleeding edge software. So please, let your fellow users and the developers know how we stand.

Thanks

Update: TWRP version 2.3.3.0 has been released. More testing to be done!


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

TWRP 2.3.3.0 is the latest.

* What's new in 2.3.3.0:*
Fix renaming backups with a space in the name
Add decrypt button to mount page if you cancel decryption during startup
Added ignore blkid flag
Fixed handling of MTD partitions during mount
Fixed some keyboard mapping issues on 800x1280 layout


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> TWRP 2.3.3.0 is the latest.
> 
> * What's new in 2.3.3.0:*
> Fix renaming backups with a space in the name
> ...


Great, so now we need input on this even newer version. Have you verified that "Install open recovery script" installs this latest version? Thanks


----------



## nfigot (Nov 24, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Great, so now we need input on this even newer version. Have you verified that "Install open recovery script" installs this latest version? Thanks


Hello NT,

only tested install open script 5 mins ago. No issues so far. It took me from 2.3.2.3 to 2.3.3.0 as expected.

Neil


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Great, so now we need input on this even newer version. Have you verified that "Install open recovery script" installs this latest version? Thanks


That's how it got on my wife's TP...


----------



## ndinfla (Aug 28, 2011)

did a clean install (originally installed cm10 over cm9 by flashing with CWM. clean uninstall reinstall with acme 3 with CWM 6) no issues 2 back ups so far nothing out of the ordinary. only problem is ROMtoolbox Lite cpu controler FC's now and i am unable to correct. tried clearing data and cache plus fix permissions. BY clean unistall i mean ACMEuninstaller then reinstall with ACME 3. system now shows 394 with 67.94 free.

Figured i better add this in i am currently running 20121211 with CWM 6 and moboot.37. everything was installed with ACME3 ( less moboot.37 that was flashed) i did follow JC's advice and reformated the system thru CWM6


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Suggestion,
Since there isn't a dedicated cwm6 (or twrp thread?) can you & Colchiro use the 2nd & 3rd posts to link the original goo.im & twrp downloads as well as a basic quote from jcsullins (  from the acme thread ) & dees_troy or whomever is handling the TP version.

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## fuhrermike (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been using cwm5 (and now 6) for nearly a year now without any corruption or flashing issues. So far I have only restored a backup of cm9 using cwm5, but ave made a few on cm10.


----------



## trekrev (Feb 22, 2012)

NT -- I was surprised and dismayed as you last night when I started testing moboot_037-tenderloin.zip via TWIRP 2.3.2.3. All seemed to go well. I checked for the Serial number in Settings>About>Status and there it was. Yay! Then I went to TWIRP to make a backup for CM10 rom I was using 20121216 [I think] and discovered the version of the TWIRP had gone from 2.3.2.3 to 2.3.1.0







UGHughUGH So not knowing that Team Win had updated the uImage for TWIRP from 2.3.2.3 to 2.3.3.0 via GooManager(I did look in their update area first) I installed the uImage via GooManager Install Open Recovery Script found in the 3-dot menu. By Now I was truly frustrated but thought I would just do a backup and then restore my CM9 version and do the same. Needless to say I found no backups in the restore area while running restore through TWIRP because of the "new" folder naming convention(serial number not 000000000). So I quit for the night. Today during a slow day at work I followed Team Wins description of installing a earlier version of TWIRP uImage(specifically 2.3.2.3) which I have already on the TP in the goomanager folder. I hadn't yet realized the folder naming convention had changed. So when I discovered this I tried to manually move one of my backups from old folder to the new folder via TWIRP and it got lost in transit. Luckily I make about 3-4 backups per version so no great loss. I decided to try again but this time COPY a backup from the old 000000 folder to the new serial numbered folder and this time it worked Yay finally. I then restored my CM9 backup and proceeded to reapply new TWIRP for this, as well as new moboot, flash the latest nightly, update Apps and finally make a backup via TWRP 2.3.3.0. I will probably not copy any of my older backups to the new "serial folder" unless I need to. *All is working well but this process is NOT RECOMMENDED FOR THE FAINT OF HEART. * I will keep everyone posted on my experience with TWRP and moboot 0.3.7-tenderloin. *Hope this story helps*. My experience of TWRP is better with this new uImage. _The touch sensitivity is so much better than before._ 
 
The moral of the story is that* 'Nandroid backups' *are *ALWAYS* your friends especially in _'the bleeding edge of developing software _ '


----------



## toradora (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello,
I installed CW6 on a fresh new CM10 touchpad installation.
Wanted to backup everything, I use the classic nandroid backup feature.
As it was 1 am, I went to sleep... when I waked up, I saw that my 13 Go of free space from the day before were nearly gone: CWM6 made a loop backup: I got 8 backup of my system ! As soon as it finished one, it started automatically another !
Got to hard boot to get out of it.
No other problem spotted.


----------



## synchron (Jul 4, 2012)

trekrev said:


> are *ALWAYS* your friends especially in _'the bleeding edge of developing software _[/size][/size] '


I'm still on TWRP 2.1.1 and I still can't figure out how to upgrade without losing my backups. If I'm in cm10 and upgrade then I can't restore my cm9 backup which was made in the older 2.1.1 format. Vice versa if I upgrade in cm9. Yeah, it's bleeding alright...

If anyone knows a simple solution to this that would be great.


----------



## jrafuse (Oct 23, 2011)

synchron said:


> I'm still on TWRP 2.1.1 and I still can't figure out how to upgrade without losing my backups. If I'm in cm10 and upgrade then I can't restore my cm9 backup which was made in the older 2.1.1 format. Vice versa if I upgrade in cm9. Yeah, it's bleeding alright...
> 
> If anyone knows a simple solution to this that would be great.


You could copy your uImage.TWRP to a safe place .... upgrade to newest TWRP and do a backup of your current setup using the newest TWRP ... then use Rom Toolbox Lite to copy back the old TWRP ... restore your old backup of the other setup (CM9 or CM10 depending) ... upgrade that one to the newest TWRP and do a backup of THAT setup. Then delete the old backups and you should be golden.

Hope this helps,

John


----------



## Kapil30 (Dec 23, 2012)

synchron said:


> I'm still on TWRP 2.1.1 and I still can't figure out how to upgrade without losing my backups. If I'm in cm10 and upgrade then I can't restore my cm9 backup which was made in the older 2.1.1 format. Vice versa if I upgrade in cm9. Yeah, it's bleeding alright...
> 
> If anyone knows a simple solution to this that would be great.


you can restore your CM9 DATA after you installed CM10...i uninstalled CM9 after making nandroid backup of it then installed CM10 and then using TWRP restored my CM9 Apps and DATA from TWRP again
what i did 
1. made nandroid backup of CM9 using TWRP
2.uninstalled CM9 
3.install CM10 using ACME3
4.install gapps-jb-20121011
5.copy paste your backup into backup folder of TWRP using file manager (do this step only if you made your backup using old TWRP version and then upgraded to newer TWRP version after getting into CM10 because newer TWRP version makes another new folder for backup ...paste your backup there )

6.boot into TWRP select restore and then locate my nandroid backup of CM9
7.select only DATA there i repeat only DATA not anything else...uncheck everything else and select DATA
8.swipe to restore 
9.reboot system
your ready to go..every apps and data you had on CM9 will be on CM10 without needing to install all of them again and all of them works like a charm.
i did same and it worked great for me

i saw many people here worrying about this problem...so just made account on rootzwiki to help you guys out....enjoy


----------



## trekrev (Feb 22, 2012)

Kapil30 said:


> you can restore your CM9 DATA after you installed CM10...i uninstalled CM9 after making nandroid backup of it then installed CM10 and then using TWRP restored my CM9 Apps and DATA from TWRP again
> what i did
> 1. made nandroid backup of CM9 using TWRP
> 2.uninstalled CM9
> ...


Thanks for your contribution and welcome to the forum.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

synchron said:


> I'm still on TWRP 2.1.1 and I still can't figure out how to upgrade without losing my backups. If I'm in cm10 and upgrade then I can't restore my cm9 backup which was made in the older 2.1.1 format. Vice versa if I upgrade in cm9. Yeah, it's bleeding alright...
> 
> If anyone knows a simple solution to this that would be great.


Not quit sure what you are trying to do. Are you trying to get upgraded to the latest twrp? Did you install moboot 0.3.7? Please explain more.


----------



## ruthienu (Oct 18, 2011)

Not sure I understand why we have to update moboot. I are running cm10 12-16 and updated to the latest cwm. I don't seem t to have any problems why update?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ruthienu said:


> Not sure I understand why we have to update moboot. I are running cm10 12-16 and updated to the latest cwm. I don't seem t to have any problems why update?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Go read the acmeinstaller3 thread, that should answer your question. That is where the update of moboot is being discussed.


----------



## synchron (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks to all who helped me out regarding TWRP updating. I'm good with 2.3.3 now and used John's suggestion on using ROM toolbox lite to manually copy over the older uimage file back to the root partition. Kapil30's suggestion also would have worked.

So I can now comment on TWRP 2.3.3 and I notice that the boot partition win file compresses better now though that might have been a fix beyond the 2.1.1 version.


----------



## pjanoocap (Dec 17, 2012)

i'm using twrp 2.3.2.3 and the issue that i have is when i try to flash cm10 i get a weird screen size,i mean the background picture is on full screen but the space avaliable for apps is limited. also when i go into menu where the all apps are its not in full screen, but when i go into any app the app is in full screen.

any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

I had TWRP but I couldn't find my downloads anywhere at all so I had to go back to CWM6
Now it's fine and works great
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

pjanoocap said:


> i'm using twrp 2.3.2.3 and the issue that i have is when i try to flash cm10 i get a weird screen size,i mean the background picture is on full screen but the space avaliable for apps is limited. also when i go into menu where the all apps are its not in full screen, but when i go into any app the app is in full screen.
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> thanks


Move to the next version of TWRP, 2.3.3.0


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

*deleted.*


----------



## legoleg (Dec 27, 2012)

I was on CM9, then updated to CWM6 through the recovery by installing the zip, did the same with moboot to .3.8, formatted the cache, system, and data dirs (did nandroid backups first, 1st before installing CWM6, and then again after) then installed CM10 from the new recovery and then gapps too, formatted the data dir and used advanced recovery/backup to restore just my old data dir. It worked great! I did this because my CM9 Touchpad wasn't seeing a new bluetooth ODBII adapter plug for my car, and I heard that CM9 was buggy that way. After installing CM10, the bluetooth adapter was found after a reboot, and Torque works great now!  Thank you! It was much easier than I thought.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

garux said:


> *
> In the meantime, to get prepared for CM10, I would like to get rid of any corruption that I may have on my TouchPad.
> *


Have u previously installed via Acme3 to properly resize the system partition? (It matters)

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

garux said:


> *I am using CM9 and have just installed twrp 2.3.2.3 to become familiar with how it is used. Before attempting to go to CM10, I am waiting for the nightly builds to begin.
> 
> In the meantime, to get prepared for CM10, I would like to get rid of any corruption that I may have on my TouchPad.
> 
> ...


Using the latest CWM or TWRP, follow the steps 1/6 from JC at this link....

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32274-acmeinstaller3/page__st__200#entry1054367

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

*deleted*


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

*delete*


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey guys, you are kind of clogging this thread with a lot of posts that don't pertain to the original intention. one's experience with the latest versions of CWM and TWRP.

Please take this this discussion over to this forum: http://rootzwiki.com...17-hp-touchpad/

and start a new thread or continue it in an existing thread. If you get to the point of having used those two recovery programs and want to let us know how things are going, please come back here and post your comments. Thanks, NT


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

I havent tried new versions of TWRP or CWM, I am still backing up with TWRP 2.3.1.0 and installing with Acme3
I guess I will try both, I havent tried anything crazy on it in a while, and with these and a new Moboot I am feeling a little need to experiment.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

colt223 said:


> I havent tried new versions of TWRP or CWM, I am still backing up with TWRP 2.3.1.0 and installing with Acme3
> I guess I will try both, I havent tried anything crazy on it in a while, and with these and a new Moboot I am feeling a little need to experiment.


Just make sure you have a solid backup. CWM6, TWRP 2.3.3.0 and Moboot 0.3.8 are all still experimental and in testing. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## wintermod (Nov 24, 2011)

With Cm, I installed cwm6. Only thing I've done so far is a nandroid backup. Was seamless. Haven;t tested restore or used any other functions. What do you suggest I try to test?

Also since I have cmw6, is there any reason to install TWRP 2.3.3.0 ? Any functions in twrp that is not supported in cmw6 ?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

wintermod said:


> With Cm, I installed cwm6. Only thing I've done so far is a nandroid backup. Was seamless. Haven;t tested restore or used any other functions. What do you suggest I try to test?
> 
> Also since I have cmw6, is there any reason to install TWRP 2.3.3.0 ? Any functions in twrp that is not supported in cmw6 ?


TWRP works seamlessly with GooManager. It allows one to download roms, gapps, patches and other files and install them via TWRP. GooManager notifies you when an updated nightly is available. It has a touchscreen UI rather than the button pressing one has to do to navigate CWM. It does not have all the features of CWM, but it does have all the ones I think are necessary. You should not have CWM and TWRP installed at the same time due to limited space in the /boot folder.
One installs TWRP using GooManager's "Install Open Recovery Script" function which if it sees CWM, it will delete it. Keep in mind that backups made with either program are not compatible with the other. I just installed version 2.3.3.0 on one of my TouchPads and am testing it now.


----------



## jax1111 (Oct 24, 2012)

"How does one upgrade TWRP to a newer version?"

Howdy! Great thread on the latest versions of TWRP! I was inspired by you guys a few months ago to take the adventure into TWRP @ version 2.3.1.0. Now that there are newer versions of TWRP released, I now have to ask the neophyte question : So how does one upgrade TWRP to a newer version?

For that matter I can no longer remember how I got TWRP on my HP TouchPad in the first place other than that I followed some detailed instructions from one of these blogs posts somewhere several thousand messages ago. I installed Goo Manager (goo.im) on my CM 9, did TWRP get installed from it via the "Install OpenRecovery Script" option?

So in short, is there a thread on how to upgrade to the latest or not so latest (i.e. stable) version of TWRP? Is this accomplished via Goo Manager?

Please advise,

Capt. Jax


----------



## cdzo72 (Apr 23, 2012)

jax1111 said:


> "How does one upgrade TWRP to a newer version?"
> 
> Howdy! Great thread on the latest versions of TWRP! I was inspired by you guys a few months ago to take the adventure into TWRP @ version 2.3.1.0. Now that there are newer versions of TWRP released, I now have to ask the neophyte question : So how does one upgrade TWRP to a newer version?
> 
> ...


I don't use TWRP anymore but I think you just go to GooManager menu and choose to download the open recovery script and then allow it to install and it should flash the latest version

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Carey4782 said:


> 3 32 GB TP's
> 
> #1 TP
> 2) Wipeded all, deleted Android, deleted WebOS, installed WebOS 3.0, 3.5; ( in other words a pristine clean boot).
> ...


Interesting approach. A couple observations, there is no such thing as deleting WebOS. I think you mean you ran WebOS Doctor 3.0.5. How come you didn't use ACMUninstaller to remove Android? I have done what you did before, created a backup of one TouchPad and restored it to a different one. Sure saves a lot of time setting up a second or third tablet. Nice going.


----------



## cardula (Oct 6, 2012)

Here's what I used for my first CM install:

-ACMEInstaller3
-moboot 0.3.8
-CWM6 20121215 (v6.0.1.9)

So far so good. Only stumble I had was I had to rename the moboot file from "moboot_038-tenderloin.zip" to "moboot_0.3.8.zip" because it wouldn't get past the big usb icon in WebOS recovery after starting novacom.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Cardula, thanks for posting about your experience with the filename of moboot 3.8. I'm not sure why it would need to be renamed, but there hasn't been a ton of feedback on first time flashes with it. Perhaps JcSullins or Nevertell will have some insight (or someone will see if they can duplicate the issue)

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Cardula, thanks for posting about your experience with the filename of moboot 3.8. I'm not sure why it would need to be renamed, but there hasn't been a ton of feedback on first time flashes with it. Perhaps JcSullins or Nevertell will have some insight (or someone will see if they can duplicate the issue)
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


that's strange he had to rename moboot. I did uninstaller, clean install a few days ago and had no filename issues except I had to flash gapps manually because acme3 didn't see it.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I can't recall, does moboot need "update- " in the filename like Gapps to get installed via Acme3? 
I didn't think so.

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I can't recall, does moboot need "update- " in the filename like Gapps to get installed via Acme3?
> I didn't think so.
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


I don't think anything needs update with acme3. But I don't think moboot ever needed update.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## cardula (Oct 6, 2012)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> that's strange he had to rename moboot. I did uninstaller, clean install a few days ago and had no filename issues except I had to flash gapps manually because acme3 didn't see it.


That's interesting...I wonder if maybe it was my novacom that was having the issue rather than the moboot filename. It sure took a long time (10 minutes+) before the cmd prompt finished, went to the next line and was ready for another command. Maybe the first time I just didn't wait long enough? A google search found me a post from a while back by nevertells that some PCs just don't like touchpads and the OP was having a similar issue to what I had. FWIW I'm running WinXP 32bit SP3. It's an older PC tho it's hardly been used and I recently did a clean install of Windows so I see no reason why my PC wouldn't like the TP as I have no firewall programs or anything out of the ordinary installed.


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

Gradular said:


> I don't think anything needs update with acme3. But I don't think moboot ever needed update.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


Yea i believe there was a bug reported back in the ACME3 thread about gapps fails to install unless update- was included....

i'll try and dig it up...

EDIT: from here onwards....
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32274-acmeinstaller3/page__st__10#entry906353


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I don't think anything needs update with acme3. But I don't think moboot ever needed update.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


Unless Green fixed ACME3 and did not tell us, one still needs to add "update" to the Gapps.zip only.


----------



## ndinfla (Aug 28, 2011)

cardula said:


> You're welcome, Mpgrimm2. No I didn't need to add "update-" to the moboot filename, I simply renamed it to "moboot_0.3.8.zip". I didn't copy the gapps file to the cminstall folder, I flashed it in CWM6 afterwards; however, I did add "update-" to the nightly ROM file and the CWM6 zip already had "update-" in the filename so I just left it as is.
> 
> That's interesting...I wonder if maybe it was my novacom that was having the issue rather than the moboot filename. It sure took a long time (10 minutes+) before the cmd prompt finished, went to the next line and was ready for another command. Maybe the first time I just didn't wait long enough? A google search found me a post from a while back by nevertells that some PCs just don't like touchpads and the OP was having a similar issue to what I had. FWIW I'm running WinXP 32bit SP3. It's an older PC tho it's hardly been used and I recently did a clean install of Windows so I see no reason why my PC wouldn't like the TP as I have no firewall programs or anything out of the ordinary installed.


I had all kinds of issues with xp pro and the touch pad. Sometimes it would take at least 15 mins for the novacom to respond. I switched to windows 7 and all the issues went away

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Fyi,
New update for TWRP. Don't know if it fixes backup/restore failure issues on the TP. (I use cwm6)


Dees_Troy;20470716 said:


> CHANGELOG for 2.4.4.0:
> -Added another libtar hardlink workaround to fix restore of some backups (usually related to Ubuntu Touch)
> -More fixes for the file selector
> -Switched from using busybox md5sum to a direct C function call
> ...


Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Fyi,
> New update for TWRP. Don't know if it fixes backup/restore failure issues on the TP. (I use cwm6)
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


 ill be testing it out since i have both recoveries again

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## synchron (Jul 4, 2012)

That's very brave.. hope you have a backup of a backup of a backup.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

synchron said:


> That's very brave.. hope you have a backup of a backup of a backup.


 wrll since I have both recoveries, yes.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

I tested out the new twrp 2.4.4 when trying to restore I get a md5 mismatch. When I disabled that check and restored, I found some apps were missing that I had before the back up. The system seemed to run fine after testing a few hours. I still restored my cwm backup just to be safe.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Gradular said:


> I tested out the new twrp 2.4.4 when trying to restore I get a md5 mismatch. When I disabled that check and restored, I found some apps were missing that I had before the back up. The system seemed to run fine after testing a few hours. I still restored my cwm backup just to be safe.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Sounds like there is more work to be done. Be sure to report this to TeamWin.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Sounds like there is more work to be done. Be sure to report this to TeamWin.


New twrp 2.5.0.0 was posted for the tenderloin last night. Ill check it tonight before I start playing with schziod 2.0.

http://www.teamw.in/project/twrp2

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup. Still doesn't restore correctly. Actually its worse...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup. Still doesn't restore correctly. Actually its worse...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it twice as bad?


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Oops... no worse. It hardly restored any of my apps.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

So just to summarize,


kero99 said:


> I have never used TWRP on the Touchpad (used to on my Evo3d) but...
> 
> It depends on the version. There where file system corruption issues prior to v2.3.3.0 (cwm5 also) , then versions after 2.4.1.0 started having issues with backup/restore functions. So TWRP versions from 2.3.3.0 to 2.4.1.0 have been shown to be reliable from what I recall. Haven't seen anyone report definitively on the latest version.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gradular for testing. From the changelog I thought it would be fixed but it sounds like the latest Twrp v2.5.0.0 still has issues, at least on the TP.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> So just to summarize,
> 
> Thanks Gradular for testing. From the changelog I thought it would be fixed but it sounds like the latest Twrp v2.5.0.0 still has issues, at least on the TP.


I'm sure you are aware that TeamWin is completely changing the code that TWRP is based on, so it's almost like starting over with all the growing pains included.


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I remember reading that somewhere. I actually hope it gets sorted out because TWRP is available for free on tons of devices and would make for a very coherent flashing experience. I keep thinking about trying it out on the TP for the touch interface so I don't wear out the buttons, but it keeps having "quirks" that keep me on ole reliable Cwm.

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I remember reading that somewhere. I actually hope it gets sorted out because TWRP is available for free on tons of devices and would make for a very coherent flashing experience. I keep thinking about trying it out on the TP for the touch interface so I don't wear out the buttons, but it keeps having "quirks" that keep me on ole reliable Cwm.
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


As long as you have a backup made with cwm stored on your PC, I would see no reason not to try TWRP out. I personally have never gone above 2.3.3.0 myself and have not read any bad reports about that version. I have also read of others using as high as version 2.4.1.0 safely. Anything above that causes issues. TeamWin just released 2.4.5.0 and it apparently behaves worse. If like myself you really don't care about having a keyboard in TWRP, there is one theme available for TWRP that gives it a nice Android look and feel. It's kind of strange that with the ability to theme TWRP that more have not become available.

You can download whatever version of TWRP you want from their Techerrata server here: http://techerrata.co...wrp2/tenderloin

One other thing, if you just rename the .img file you download uImage.TWRP and copy it to the /boot folder, you'll have CWM and TWRP installed side by side. That's u(uppercase "i")mage.TWRP.


----------

